# Charlotte bobcats should trade some of their youth to compete



## meltinjohn (Jun 6, 2006)

Especially Okafor (injuries), May and Adam Morrison. Take the celtics example and build with veterans. Thats a grest atart for a brand new team. YOu guys got pieces to get Gasol or Kobe even. And if J O'Neal is considered, You can have 2 of those 3 especially if you add future picks in as well. Marion is even possible too. The only young guy I can say is the safest pick to keep is Ray Felton. The rest are expendable. Herrmann may be a keeper tho. I'd keep M Carroll too. 
Anyways 2 guys to go with J Rich makes a nice big 3.


----------



## hollywood476 (Aug 20, 2005)

that boston team won't be around forever and when the celtics, and detroit, and the center of the bulls (wallace) are all gone. Charolette will rise up. THE STRONGEST OF ALL!!!


----------



## meltinjohn (Jun 6, 2006)

Wait, you got KG as your avatar so I am confused. And the bulls have mauybe a 5 yr window even if Tyrus is a bust and celtics have 2 to try and win and the 3rd yr to trade 1 of the big 3 (Allen) and get something back like a few picks when it becomes a huge expiring deal while still keeping KG and Paul. Pistons now have a 1-2 yr window and maybe won't be back in the ecf this yr. Cleveland just has 1 yr UNLESS they make a trade for Gasol or someone like that. Miami now has 0 yrs. Their time is done and they'll break even at 41 wins or a lil worse.


----------



## The Jopker (Sep 14, 2005)

Morrison (performance) and May (injuries) aren't really valuable trading pieces. I don't think Okafor is untouchable. I could see him being traded if it was a logical deal but I just don't see any potential trades that make sense. Carroll is a decent player but it's the first time I've hated a contract before it was even signed.


----------



## meltinjohn (Jun 6, 2006)

Thats why I said Morrison is who they'll try to get out. Hes Wally part 2 or Korver. Herrmann will end up having lots more value I think. OKafor I see on the pacers with JO coming to your team. Bird will want a young big man like that. May have to attach picks to Okafor and Morrison tho to get anyone whos a proven good player tho.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Morrison and May aren't going to get us anything right now. There value is really low and it's only going to go up if Morrison improves this season and May stays healthy. Not to mention I'm not really ready to just hand Fabio all his minutes. He was horrible all season and then played great the last 2 months. I'd prefer waiting a little bit longer to see if he keeps it up.

JO is better then Okafor but O'Neal has just as much of an injury problem as Okafor does and has a contract that's about triple Okafor's.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

besides Okafor is already a much better rebounder than JO ever was


----------



## ~spectre~ (Aug 9, 2007)

Trade Mek for Jermaine O'Neal???? He's NEVER averaged 50% in FG shooting and he's at least as injury prone as Mek. He also already has 11 seasons under his belt and makes 21.3 & 23 million over the next two seasons. Between the two I'd go with Okafor and it's not even slightly close.

I'd have no problem trading either May or Ammo for a starting calibre 4, but as has been said their value is basement level...so why sell low?

To get Gasol or Kobe we'd have to gut the team which puts them in a worse position than either would be leaving. Their respective teams might do a deal but neither of those guys would approve of it.

We're doing things in exactly the right way.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

It wouldn't even be possible to trade Okafor for O'Neal.He's on a rookie deal.In order to trade for JO you'd have to send off at least 15 or 16 million in salary(although we may have five or six million in capspace.I'm not absolutely certain what our salary number is)Honestly we probably couldn't get equal value for Okafor right now since he's had so many injury problems and he's not outstanding on offense.His value to the bobcats is a lot greater than anything we might get in exchange.

You won't get anything for Morrison and you won't get much from May.It's likely we'd have traded May to the Nets if we'd believed he would have passed his physical anyway.

At any rate it's stupid to make huge trades just to compete.You make that sort of trade to contend.We're nowhere near contending so it's silly to give underpaid young players for overpaid old players.If we're lucky we'll be able to sign Emeka to an affordable deal and then he'll develop into the sort of player you'd hope he'd become.


----------



## meltinjohn (Jun 6, 2006)

nutmeged3 said:


> Not to mention I'm not really ready to just hand Fabio all his minutes. He was horrible all season and then played great the last 2 months. I'd prefer waiting a little bit longer to see if he keeps it up..


HAHHAHAA Fabio.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

I don't think Charlotte is comparable to the Celtics. The reason the Celtics dumped their youth is because they weren't very productive youth. Jefferson had just started coming around; the rest had a long way to go. Charlotte isn't like that. Okafor is an elite defender already; pretty much right on track with Dwight Howard despite not getting as much attention. May is also a superb player, but injuries are a concern there.

I would say that Felton is a guy who could be traded, though. He hasn't been very good. The team even let a superior PG walk just to give him even more time.

Also, Morrison is really really bad, so trading him is difficult.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

I wouldnt say superior, but for as poor a defender that Felton is, he was that much better than Knight as well as being a better shooter. I think the Cats look at Paul and Williams and know that hes not as good. I think this will be a make or beak season


----------



## ~spectre~ (Aug 9, 2007)

BEEZ said:


> I wouldnt say superior, *but for as poor a defender that Felton is*, he was that much better than Knight as well as being a better shooter. I think the Cats look at Paul and Williams and know that hes not as good. I think this will be a make or beak season


Felton's actually a very good defender...don't know where that's coming from?

DEFENSIVE COMPOSITE SCORE

He has troubles with the small fast guys like Boykins, but overall he does very well with guys his size and bigger. There was a reason Felton guarded the better player when we went with BK/Felton in the back court.

Knight was a better shooter % wise but Felton has a much wider repetoire.

Felton did have a somewhat disappointing 2nd season, but even at that he ranks right at 15th in the league...which ain't bad for approx. 1 full season at the point and with NO go to scorer. Unless we get a ridiculous return I don't see Felton going anywhere soon.



> Honestly we probably couldn't get equal value for Okafor right now since he's had so many injury problems and he's not outstanding on offense.His value to the bobcats is a lot greater than anything we might get in exchange.


I'd disagree with this as well. Bigs like Mek do not come along often. Last season he averaged 14/11 with almost NO offense run expressly for him and he makes guards afraid to enter the paint due to his great defense of the rim.

Look to what Nene got last season while he was sitting out with injury. Teams would flood us with offers if they thought Mek was available.


----------



## meltinjohn (Jun 6, 2006)

Mateo said:


> I don't think Charlotte is comparable to the Celtics. The reason the Celtics dumped their youth is because they weren't very productive youth. Jefferson had just started coming around; the rest had a long way to go. Charlotte isn't like that. Okafor is an elite defender already; pretty much right on track with Dwight Howard despite not getting as much attention. May is also a superb player, but injuries are a concern there.
> 
> I would say that Felton is a guy who could be traded, though. He hasn't been very good. The team even let a superior PG walk just to give him even more time.
> 
> Also, Morrison is really really bad, so trading him is difficult.


I don't call Gomes bad youth. West was ok but nothing special. Al was the only promising one and the 2nd best piece (rondo) Danny wanted no part in giving up. So for the youth the celts gave up, it was worse than many teams. But Sean May isn't so good either. Maybe if your keeps Okafor but trades the rest of the youth for stars, then it be better seeing the rest of Charlottes youth is not much better looking than Bostons was. 
As far as Adam Morrison. Its sad to think I had a small thought about tanking to get a top 3 pick to grab him back in 06. Its that dreaded Larry Bird hype that can do it.


----------



## ~spectre~ (Aug 9, 2007)

Actually Sean May is pretty darn good, at least offensively. His issue is staying on the court.

Per 48:

Player Comparison Machine

So our "major disappointment" is comparable to the (old) Celtics' 2nd best piece.

I think our strategy for building the team is working out great and now is certainly not the time to be starting over.

Edited to add that it should be our "other" major disappointment. No excuse for taking Ammo.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

~spectre~ said:


> Felton's actually a very good defender...don't know where that's coming from?
> 
> DEFENSIVE COMPOSITE SCORE
> 
> ...


Felton consistently got ate up, that said hes just a poor to ok defender, hes like AI in a sense where he plays the passing lanes very well but it doesnt make you a good defender


----------



## ~spectre~ (Aug 9, 2007)

BEEZ said:


> Felton consistently got ate up, that said hes just a poor to ok defender, hes like AI in a sense where he plays the passing lanes very well but it doesnt make you a good defender


Hmmm, yet his defensive composite score would disagree...as well as my recollection of the past two seasons. Got some examples? It was BK that played the passing lanes while ignoring man D...sure you're not confusing the two?

Bernie consistently used a "scramble" defense with at least one guy playing the entire court (sometimes 2 when both Crash and BK were on the court) and the rest of the guys trying to switch...which never worked very well. Also Felton played the actual PG position for less than 80 games...pitting him against the likes of Richard Jefferson and Josh Childress. Even against those Felton did decent while giving up sometimes 8 inches in height. No doubt a conventional wing would have done better, but the fact that we were able to get by doing that is some testament to Felton's strength as a defender. He did it by staying tight with them and in their grill.

The only points that really gave him fits were the smaller faster PGs. Guys like Williams and Paul usually had subpar games when matched against him.


----------



## CatHawk~ClipperTrail (Sep 21, 2007)

I think the "youth" of the Bobcats is going a long way... lets not predict anything right away...IMO, they have not yet reached their real potential... and going for guys like JO (whom by the way had got the MIP already) is not advisable, if compared to Mek...
Felton is not so bad either... and so as the other youngsters of the team... they just have not been consistent... let us not be in a hurry... shall we??
Besides its a young team...


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

Yes, it surely does make sense for a team who's oldest core piece is 26 years old to quickly do a 180 and go into a win now mode. Ignore the proof that having 1 superstar or even 2 is not enough for a team to win it all, then picture having guys on rookie contracts surrounding these players instead of quality veteran role players.

Why are people so impatient, I can understand the calls for improvement in Chicago, but now Charlotte? Seriously.


----------

